# Happy Birthday Blue Tick, Simply_Nikki



## Semper Fidelis

2 are celebrating their birthday on 06-16-2009:

-Blue Tick (born in 1974, Age: 35)
-Simply_Nikki (born in 1986, Age: 23)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday, kids!*


----------



## PresbyDane

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Idelette

Happy Birthday Guys!!!!


----------



## christiana

Many birthday blessings to each of you!


----------



## AThornquist

Praise the Lord  Two sinners given many years of life and who are saved by an unfathomable grace... I'd say that's worth celebration (neener neener JWs!).


----------



## Ivan

Ahem...okay, Andrew...

A blessed birthday to both our celebrants. And many more.


----------



## AThornquist

Ivan said:


> Ahem...okay, Andrew...



Yeah, I really put my heart into this birthday thread. Just wait til yours comes.


----------



## charliejunfan

happy birthday blue tick and sweety!


----------



## Ivan

AThornquist said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...okay, Andrew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really put my heart into this birthday thread. Just wait til yours comes.
Click to expand...


....ahhhh...that made me laugh! I can't wait.


----------



## Hadassah

Happy birthday, folks!I hope you have a wonderfull day with family and friends


----------



## ExGentibus

Happy birthday!!


----------



## nicnap

Happy Birthday to both of you !


----------



## Blue Tick

Well it's nice getting a little older you tend to notice things that you didn't notice when you were a kid.

For instance.

1. Summers seemed like an eternity long lazy days... Now it's 3 car payments!

2. When your 14, 26 seems unattainable, when you 35 you wish you were 26.

3. When your a kid movies seemed to have magical mystery to them. Now we have You-Tube!

4. At 16 you think your parent's friends who are "40 something" are old, at 35 you think, 40 isn't that old!

5. When your 15 going to the mall is COOL, now when you go, your trying to keep your "cool".

6. Finally, for a kid Mcdonald's was a gateway to some modern day playland filled with Happy Meals and prizes; now it's 1000 calories!

Just some observations!

Thank you for all the Happy Birthdays!


----------



## Theognome

It's kewl people birthday day! 

Theognome


----------



## Gord

Happy Birthday 

Something to consider down the time road a piece is that AGE, is only a number.


----------



## Theognome

Gord said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Something to consider down the time road a piece is that AGE, is only a number.



A.G.E.- Always Gaining Experience.

Theognome


----------



## Blue Tick

Theognome said:


> Gord said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> Something to consider down the time road a piece is that AGE, is only a number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.G.E.- Always Gaining Experience.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Now, that's a good one. A.G.E.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Happy Birthday John (Blue_Tick)  ! And thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Happy birthday.


----------



## Vonnie Dee

Happy Birthday


----------



## Brian Withnell

HIPPO BIRDIE two ewe, hippo birdie two ewe, hippo birdie deer ewe, hippo birdie two ewe!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## ww

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU BOTH!


----------

